
WebM Plugin for Internet Explorer 9 - niktrix
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/03/webm-plugin-for-internet-explorer-9.html
======
GHFigs
Compare to Microsoft's plugins for Chrome[1] and Firefox[2], which have to
actually override the <video> tags with WMP embeds because Google and Mozilla
don't provide any mechanism for the user to extend codec support.

[1] [http://www.interoperabilitybridges.com/wmp-extension-for-
chr...](http://www.interoperabilitybridges.com/wmp-extension-for-chrome) [2]
[http://www.interoperabilitybridges.com/html5-extension-
for-w...](http://www.interoperabilitybridges.com/html5-extension-for-wmp-
plugin)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Microsoft doesn't provide any mechanism for the user to extend codec support
(with the notable exception of WebM) either. Try to add WMV or Theora to IE9's
HTML video support and see what happens. Their original announcement said no
extra codecs would be supported, but they later made a special allowance for
WebM. I'm interested in the technical details of how that actually happens
since apparently it involved Google engineers being on site at Microsoft to
get it working rather than just plugging into an existing extension point.

This seems more like a way for Microsoft to avoid (perceived) patent liability
than a technical decision about the best way to add codecs to a browser.

